# Tapered Tang challenge



## TRfromMT (May 24, 2017)

I did the handle on this knife in collaboration with a small maker as a charity auction piece. It is made from a rasp. The tang tapers two directions, front to back AND top to bottom.

In cutting the scales you end up with two slabs of wood with no two surfaces flat and parallel - not to each other, not to the other scale, and not to the mid-plane of the tang of the knife.

Now... try and drill holes through that which are exactly perpendicular to the mid-line of the knife. I tell you - it was a very interesting challenge. I made some mistakes, but was able to cover for them.

Stabilized black walnut crotch with stainless steel pins.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 24, 2017)

Well you did a damned fine job of it! 
Nice job on the shape of the handle !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 24, 2017)

@TRfromMT Great looking handle. It can be a PIA to get them aligned correctly. I love the visual of the tapered tang and lessening of the weight in the handle aids in making the knife better balanced.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 24, 2017)

Classic design. Clean lines. Very nice. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 24, 2017)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TRfromMT (May 24, 2017)

Foot Patrol said:


> @TRfromMT Great looking handle. It can be a PIA to get them aligned correctly. I love the visual of the tapered tang and lessening of the weight in the handle aids in making the knife better balanced.



Through no fault of my own , the balance point on this one ended up right on the first pin at your index finger. If it weren't tapered, it would have been waaaaay too tail-heavy. I really didn't have any influence on the balance because the knife was already ground. I don't know how a maker influences this other than just a bit of luck... in this case it ended up really nicely balanced.


----------



## Tony (May 24, 2017)

Gorgeous knife Tony, well done!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 24, 2017)

Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 24, 2017)

Absolutely gorgeous knife, sweet exact fit!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

